

At least 1 woman to be interviewed for every IT job opening - boskonovitch
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/030612-women-it-257009.html
Anita Borg Institute report says this would spur more diverse hiring
======
rajatgupta
Women are making there mark in every field now-a-days.They have taken this
much time to reach there goals because they have always been discriminated
from men.Whether it is IT,POLICE,DEFENCE,MEDICAL or any other field they are
on there way to stand along-side men. 18 % is stated as of 2009, but women
recruitment in IT field has increased in last couple of years.

